# Continuous Untreated Slow Drip Fill Rate



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

I currently have an untreated continuous slow drip (a drop every second) into my tank from the water lines to minimize the effect of evaporation and possibly some day I may increase the rate to provide a continuous water changing system (I also have an overflow from my sump to the sewer). The tap water that I use is perfect for cichlids besides the chlorine. Will adding a drop every second (a little more then a gallon a day) to an aquarium system that has over 210 gallons of water impact the fish? Also what would be the maximum rate that I could safely increase my continuous fill to before the chlorine affects the bacteria and fish? Or do I have to go out and buy an inline filter that removes chlorine? The continuous drip system is the 1/4" Mister Landscaping products.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

First question needs to be whether, in fact, you have chlorine or chloramine in the water. Chlorine will dissapate into the air so it is much less problem than chloramine. Many large public water suppliers have switched. Quick test is to run a glass of water and see if you smell chlorine coming out of solution. I would not relie on that alone, though. Chloramine is used because it DOES stay in solution much longer.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> First question needs to be whether, in fact, you have chlorine or chloramine in the water. Chlorine will dissapate into the air so it is much less problem than chloramine. Many large public water suppliers have switched. Quick test is to run a glass of water and see if you smell chlorine coming out of solution. I would not relie on that alone, though. Chloramine is used because it DOES stay in solution much longer.


Yeah I spoke with fmueller it 'looks' as if my water just contains chlorine. Here is the conversation:

fmuller, 
Do you treat your tap water when you are slowly adding it by the automatic drip system? I am adding about a gallon a day as I am fish-less cycling my tank but would like to increase the rate once I add fish. I was curious as to your results and successes.



fmueller said:


> I replace about 10% of water volume per day and my water contains chlorine. Under these conditions treating the water is not necessary. In fact, I initially ran a carbon block filter, but took it out of the system since it's overkill. Now my water just drips into the tank like straight from the tap and my fish have suffered no ill effects in more than 5 years.
> If your water contains chloramine you are in a different boat, since not even a carbon block filter will remove the chloramine. I am afraid in this case you would have to dose dechlorinator using an automatic dosing pump, which isn't cheap.


How can you tell if your water has chloramine in it? I have a chlorine test kit but have never heard of a chloramine test kit. I called my village public works office but I am still awaiting a call from them.
This is the 2011 water quality brochure for our village http://www.romeoville.org/PublicWorks/pdf/water-quality-brochure-2011.pdf.



fmueller said:


> Sounds like you are in the clear:
> Page 2 under 'Where does your water come from?'
> Once the raw water is pumped, *chlorine* is added for disinfection.
> Also, on the very bottom of page 6 they list the detected chlorine level in the water.\
> There is no mention anywhere of chloramine. I'd say it's pretty safe to assume they don't use it.


So I hope that I am good for now... As long as the village doesn't start adding Chloramine.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

I have heard that chloramine reads as ammonia on an ammonia test kit, though I am not sure if that is always the case. I'd suggest doing a little research on it.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Agridion*
why not run your drip line through a water filtration unit to remove all chlorine and chloramines?


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Number6 said:


> *Agridion*
> why not run your drip line through a water filtration unit to remove all chlorine and chloramines?


I would but I haven't searched to hard for a filter that can be used in an aquarium. Any suggestions that can be hooked up to a hose connection and have a hose connection coming off of it?
\
something like the http://www.rainshowermfg.com/Frameset_products_main.html Rainshow'r Gard'n Gro Garden Dechlorinator but that can be used in an aquarium... this isn't recommended for pond use or aquarium use due to the metals in the filter.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm a DIY sort, so I'd buy the housing for cheap, buy the adapters to fit and a GAC filter to shove into this thing... 
http://www.amazon.com/Culligan-HF-150A- ... B0000DH4LN


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Number6 said:


> I'm a DIY sort, so I'd buy the housing for cheap, buy the adapters to fit and a GAC filter to shove into this thing...
> http://www.amazon.com/Culligan-HF-150A- ... B0000DH4LN


I like that idea... Any filter recommendations that would fit in that housing?


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Number6.... Thanks I looked up GAC filter and I think I will have to order one for my tank.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I purchased and hooked up a GAC filter. No chlorine content or ammonia coming out of my tap water... Not sure how to test for chloramine but I think I should be fine since the recommended flow rate for the filter is no more then 2 gallons per minute and I am flowing less then a gallon an hour.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

With the amount of water being dripped (gallon per day), even if it contained chloramine, it would not be an issue. Chlorine will react with organics on contact, and be neutralized. Even chloramine has to work that way, and the small amount of ammonia would be quickly removed by the biofilter before it could even be measured.


----------

